# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Night Establishment  15-Day Closure

## KevinS

I dont know if it is the former usual offender, the other nightclub, or a new place which Im unaware of. 


From the Collectivité, as translated by Google:

COMMUNICATED


 Following several checks carried out by the competent authorities during the months of November and December, the administrative closure of 15 days was notified against a night establishment open to the public.
 Indeed, many offenses having been noted (including the presence of narcotics, blood alcohol, lack of rules and safety commission) the sanction was applied.
 The Collectivity would like to point out that establishments have a legal obligation to no longer serve a client in a state of intoxication and they must, in addition, comply with safety obligations, otherwise they risk administrative sanctions.
 Finally, in the event of a traffic accident, the police will not fail to seek during the investigation the possible responsibility of the establishment in which case the criminal liability of the legal representative could be engaged.

----------


## le_reve

Did we figure out what establishment to which this is referring?  Curious minds...

----------


## zin

> Did we figure out what establishment to which this is referring?  Curious minds...



Yes, why the secrecy?

----------


## KevinS

> Yes, why the secrecy?



“Naming names” doesn’t seem to happen much in France.

----------


## le_reve

Well, I am assuming that it will be obvious when a place is closed for the next 15 days...

----------


## amyb

Good thinking Mrs Marple

----------


## cassidain

"Miss" Marple

----------


## amyb

You are right about the famed character. But our poster,  Le Reve, is a married sleuth. Or is it sleuthess?

----------


## cec1

OK . . . is it Le Ti?

----------


## GramChop

> OK . . . is it Le Ti?



That’s certainly my guess, Dennis.

----------


## le_reve

> Good thinking Mrs Marple




Ha!

----------


## KevinS

Le Journal has identified the establishment as Modjo.  In the published article, Modjo disputes the reasons given for the closure, and provides a response to each point.  The article states that Modjo does not intend to appeal the closure, but does request reconsideration of the closure.

https://www.journaldesaintbarth.com/...1208111600.pdf

----------


## Logan

I believe this is allegedly the second time it has been shut down.

----------

